# Yummy Yummy Yummy, My New Love for My Tummy- The Apple-shaped Thread



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 6, 2007)

On the weight board recently.....there were a few posts about apple shaped women. For about two decades...I absolutely loathed my stomach. I hated that part of my body more than any other. Stomach exercises....never-ending diets all in the vain hope to get rid of my stomach. Cursing my heredity for making me....such an unattractive shape. :doh:
Eff that.....my belly has been my friend for many years, I now realize. I used to use it as a barrier to hide behind...but now I enjoy it's softness and weight. It's part of me.....and a nice part. 
I was hoping we could use this thread to talk about our bellies....our insecurities about them, our love of them, how often the belly takes a bashing...or how much it is adored. This thread is for women and men......just keep it about the belly or your feelings about the belly please. 
*waits with baited breath for The Big Apple to enter the thread*  :wubu:

**Love to the belly guys * :bow: :kiss2:


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 6, 2007)

Bellies are GREAT!  The best thing about most FAs I've been fortunate enough to date is they ALL have/had belly love - more like the "all over fat" lovers... which is always what I'd prefer. It's nice to have attributes enjoyed, but you don't want something "overlooked"! 

I think bellies are interesting because of all their options, the double, single, triple - low hang, big and poofy, etc... something for everyone! 

I used to not dig my double belly much (fine with the belly, but wanted a single) and since being told many times that I "created" a double belly lover, I'm proud to have it.

Fun thread. Love your bellies!


----------



## imfree (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi, I'm Edgar, a big-bellied guy. Even when I was a thin little boy, I never had
a flat belly, mine always bulged out at least a little.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Dec 7, 2007)

I have yet to meet a single woman who hasn't got something negative to say about her belly, or to indicate her dislike of some aspect of it. My sister, formerly of the near washboard abs, pooh-poohed about her tummy all the time as if she was some sort of freak, a freak that women spent hours of exercise and thousands of dollars to get what she had by design. To a certain level, that level of focus on a body part's negative aspects is rather sad.

The long and the short of it is this (in my opinion): It's a part of your body that you will have to manage your whole life. Learn to love it to some degree or get used to some level of self-loathing. The men among you, many, MANY of them, sometimes secretly, sometimes quite openly, like your bodies a great deal.

For the mommies out there who sometimes have more issues with your belly, such as the stretch marks, the sagginess, etc.. All I ever see is that tummy held a little angel inside for 9 months; a sweetie you cared for and nurtured within yourself in a way no one else could. Nothing good comes without a price, and my lord, what a small price to pay for a lifetime of love and wonder. Not to mention that the men among us love you for such a deep, long-lasting sacrifice you make to create smaller, cute versions of yourself


----------



## CodiBrock (Dec 7, 2007)

I have always been fond of my belly. It takes me forever to get into the shower. I spend forever and a day staring at myself naked. Go go gadget full length mirrors. <3 My friends use it as a pillow, I use it to warm my hands when it's cold, and I love pressing it against my FA friends when I hug them. 

If I sit the right way in a chair, my belly makes the best platform to rest stuff on. Or even just intertwining my fingers and resting my hands on it.


----------



## mossystate (Dec 7, 2007)

Yup. I have one of those...a rather large belly...

I got the sag and stretch marks without having had a little angel, or devil, inside the general area.

Genetics dictated that the weight I have seemed to have found over the years, would end up mostly on my belly. My belly is my real calling card as a fat woman. I do not have a big butt. I do not have huge breasts. This all means that, if a man says he likes women who are fat all over, well, he best not waste my time.

This is the body I have at the moment. This body may change one day. I don't even know if that means bigger, smaller..whatever...but I do know that my belly will be ever present.

I don't really know how I feel about my belly. I do not ' love ' it, but, I do not hate it. I do know that I have moments, by and for myself, that I accept the loveliness of certain aspects of it. My belly is not pristine, so, it is a belly that is not as ' acceptable ' as those that are. 


Hmmmmm...belly...it's just you and me, kid.


----------



## elle camino (Dec 7, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Genetics dictated that the weight I have seemed to have found over the years, would end up mostly on my belly. My belly is my real calling card as a fat woman. I do not have a big butt. I do not have huge breasts. This all means that, if a man says he likes women who are fat all over, well, he best not waste my time.
> 
> This is the body I have at the moment. This body may change one day. I don't even know if that means bigger, smaller..whatever...but I do know that my belly will be ever present.
> 
> I don't really know how I feel about my belly. I do not ' love ' it, but, I do not hate it. I do know that I have moments, by and for myself, that I accept the loveliness of certain aspects of it. My belly is not pristine, so, it is a belly that is not as ' acceptable ' as those that are.


ok so this is the exact post i would have written, if mossy hadn't written it first. 

and of course i can't rep her right now, so.

edit: wait but i do have pretty big boobs. 
so everything but that one little part.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 7, 2007)

elle camino said:


> ok so this is the exact post i would have written, if mossy hadn't written it first.
> 
> and of course i can't rep her right now, so.
> 
> ...



You both forgot that you're both really pretty. 

And no smilies cause it ain't no joke.


----------



## Ample Pie (Dec 7, 2007)

My belly, it rules. It keepeth me warm and maketh me jiggly.

It also makes me tip over sometimes, but I like it anyway


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Dec 7, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> On the weight board recently.....there were a few posts about apple shaped women. For about two decades...I absolutely loathed my stomach. I hated that part of my body more than any other. Stomach exercises....never-ending diets all in the vain hope to get rid of my stomach. Cursing my heredity for making me....such an unattractive shape. :doh:
> Eff that.....my belly has been my friend for many years, I now realize. I used to use it as a barrier to hide behind...but now I enjoy it's softness and weight. It's part of me.....and a nice part.
> I was hoping we could use this thread to talk about our bellies....our insecurities about them, our love of them, how often the belly takes a bashing...or how much it is adored. This thread is for women and men......just keep it about the belly or your feelings about the belly please.
> *waits with baited breath for The Big Apple to enter the thread*  :wubu:
> ...



I do not like mine. AT ALL. I've never considered myself much of a belly girl but I find that when I'm cuddling with my boyfriend my hands tend to find themselves rubbing his belly more times than not.


----------



## bexy (Dec 7, 2007)

*i love my belly! my boyfriend lifts it up and puts his hand under it when we are in bed and says its his favourist thing in the whole world! yes its big, but so is the rest of me so why worry? 

xoxo*


----------



## mediaboy (Dec 7, 2007)

Bellies are pretty awesome, I love them :smitten:


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 7, 2007)

I like my belly too, I have a huge smile on my face, after reading everyones posts - I thought I was the only one who warms my hands under my belly or uses my belly as a shelf at times, not to mention doubling as a pillow for others. My belly is "one" big belly, never understood the difference, until I started paying attention. We're all so unique, I find it fascinating when you start paying attention to the differences. I say, embrace your belly!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Dec 7, 2007)

GEF - I'm not apple shaped, but I still wanted to participate in this lovely thread.

My belly is cool...its a nice accompaniment to the rest of my shape. It's a nice size and I even have badges of honor (stretch marks) that adorn it. I put my hands under it for warmth in the winter and even delight in how the bottom part is most sensitive. Makes me giggle quietly to myself...It isn't my favorite thing on my body, but at the same time, I don't loathe it.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 7, 2007)

It took me a lot of years to come to terms with my appleness. I cant say i love it but i accept it and embrace the fact that it is how i'm built. I still wish i had a single rather than double belly since it's hard to dress this big double belly! I am looking forward to interacting with my belly in the upcoming months though.


----------



## imfree (Dec 7, 2007)

MrsSunGoddess said:


> I like my belly too, I have a huge smile on my face, after reading everyones posts - I thought I was the only one who warms my hands under my belly or uses my belly as a shelf at times, not to mention doubling as a pillow for others. My belly is "one" big belly, never understood the difference, until I started paying attention. We're all so unique, I find it fascinating when you start paying attention to the differences. I say, embrace your belly!



Aaaah....that reminded me of my working days as a 2-way radio
tech who repaired hand-held radios. I would use my belly as a 
support for the radios as I worked on them! I had a built-in 
"sub bench".


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 7, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> GEF - I'm not apple shaped, but I still wanted to participate in this lovely thread.
> 
> My belly is cool...its a nice accompaniment to the rest of my shape. It's a nice size and I even have badges of honor (stretch marks) that adorn it. I put my hands under it for warmth in the winter and* even delight in how the bottom part is most sensitive.* Makes me giggle quietly to myself...It isn't my favorite thing on my body, but at the same time, I don't loathe it.



After having my twins, I noticed that the skin on the lower part of my belly seems a bit.. desensitized? now. That skin doesn't feel the same when I touch it as the rest does...as in the belly itself can't feel my hands on it the same. I wondered what happened? The twins were carried high...they pushed the top of my stomach out more than the bottom so go figure....


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Dec 7, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> After having my twins, I noticed that the skin on the lower part of my belly seems a bit.. desensitized? now. That skin doesn't feel the same when I touch it as the rest does...as in the belly itself can't feel my hands on it the same. I wondered what happened? The twins were carried high...they pushed the top of my stomach out more than the bottom so go figure....


A c-section cuts nerves to your abdomen, so when they heal a certain amount of sensitivity is lost. I had an inguinal hernia many years ago that was almost as bad as a c-section, and have the same sensitivity and numbness issues.


----------



## RedVelvet (Dec 7, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> For the mommies out there who sometimes have more issues with your belly, such as the stretch marks, the sagginess, etc.. All I ever see is that tummy held a little angel inside for 9 months; a sweetie you cared for and nurtured within yourself in a way no one else could. Nothing good comes without a price, and my lord, what a small price to pay for a lifetime of love and wonder. Not to mention that the men among us love you for such a deep, long-lasting sacrifice you make to create smaller, cute versions of yourself




This is the sweetest thing I have read in a long time. I wish I could rep you.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm not an apple, but boy do I have issues with my tummy. One thing that has helped move me into a more accepting place: lying with my little boy at night, in those few moments when he's feeling sleepy yet playful ... he'll sit up and yank my shirt up and start playing with my oh-so attractive collection of excess skin, lean down and plant raspberries on it, and then rest his adorable head on the soft folds. If there ain't one other person in this world who loves my tummy ... my son does ... and that's enough for me :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Dec 7, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> After having my twins, I noticed that the skin on the lower part of my belly seems a bit.. desensitized? now. That skin doesn't feel the same when I touch it as the rest does...as in the belly itself can't feel my hands on it the same. I wondered what happened? The twins were carried high...they pushed the top of my stomach out more than the bottom so go figure....



If you had a Caesarean Section, then that would cause that to happen. I had one 17 yrs ago when I had my son and I still have one patch that is slightly "numb" when I press there, not even near the scar. However, the sensation is much better over the entire belly/scar area than it was for a long time. You will probably still get more sensation back as time goes on, I did.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 7, 2007)

My random thots about tha belly! (It's funny, I'm workin on an avatar about all this...partly because of all the fruit talk recently.)

I have mixed feelings about my belly, speaking as a big everything person, and my tum's certainly gotten bigger as I've gotten older/dealt with some metabolic issues. Mixed. Straight up...mixed. Although like everything...I'm not sure in the end I get to hate it . But the different things at play (I'm going from negative to positive):

* I think bellies are hard partly because they're the body part you're not "supposed" to have as a female. Boobs & butt are sanctioned hourglass femaleness to variously enlarged degrees, but tummies...there's even less imagery for a woman with a belly out there than of fat women, period, I'd say. (putting places like Dimensions aside!)

* All this plays into clothes in a complicated way, and I like clothes. Long essay excised here.

* Chafing and skin fold rashes under my belly kinda drives me nuts, although it's manageable.

* The biggest prob I have with my belly is one that makes me wanna say to everyone who who doesn't have a hernia: be grateful for the lovely feel of your squishy tum, because I have a hernia at my belly button that changes how it feels and the line of it. Makes it poke out, especially when I'm lying down--it tents very vulnerably (according to my dr, a hernia op won't fix the tenting). But mostly I miss the physics of a beautiful squishy tum with nothing underneath destroying its "line," as it were . It's like putting a hard parts in a bean bag. It has differerent physics when you're playing with it, etc. The hernia also causes occasional pain, makes my tum stick out past its size, makes it hard to do wonderful things like stretch like a cat with your tum all ready to be skritched and have my tummy rubbed in certain ways! So yich.

BUT....BUT....

* The *best* thing about my tum, the fact interferes hardest with me disliking it, is the pleasure it brings. I'm not sure the hate and the pleasure can co-exist well. It's amazing how good it feels pressed against someone's back. How sensitive it is. It's the center of my body, where I feel and digest and breathe and worry and react...I can't ignore it. It doesn't *feel* good to ignore it. It needs attention and love. It's completely integral to sexual response. I don't like being around men who don't love on it...what's the point. It'd be like ignoring my head or arms or something.

* I love other people's tums...big, small. I love touching them. They're so sweet and vulnerable and hot and human and whatever. What's not to like. Another thing to remember when I'm finding mine unwieldy and a hassle.

* One thing I really like about my tum is how the flesh of it feels gently rounding out over my thighs when I sit down. I really like that line, for some reason. That spot. It's so soft. I put my hands there all the time. I probably touch my tum more than any body part (I *totally* do that hand-warming thing too  ). It has the kind of skin that just craves it.

----

My final thought? Tummies, physiologically...they aren't a *thing.* More of an _area_, than a thing. They're not a grapefruit attached to a torso. They're really complicated. Mutable. They change hugely with the slightest movement, not just from sitting to standing to lying down, but with every movement. Not to mention they are connected to almost every other body part. They can be a sweet slope, a big mound, a corner/indent, the biggest thing you feel in a hug, or the softest vaguest thing, a handy holding spot for your paws if somebody hugs you from behind, a handful--from a certain angle--or handful upon handful, acres... 

I'm not sure you can ignore them. Which is partly why it's easy to hate on 'em, I suppose. 

* Oh! another good thing. They're fun to draw .


----------



## Tooz (Dec 7, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> For the mommies out there who sometimes have more issues with your belly, such as the stretch marks, the sagginess, etc.. All I ever see is that tummy held a little angel inside for 9 months; a sweetie you cared for and nurtured within yourself in a way no one else could. Nothing good comes without a price, and my lord, what a small price to pay for a lifetime of love and wonder. Not to mention that the men among us love you for such a deep, long-lasting sacrifice you make to create smaller, cute versions of yourself



Okay, I don't even LIKE children and I thought that was sweet.


----------



## RedVelvet (Dec 7, 2007)

Tooz said:


> Okay, I don't even LIKE children and I thought that was sweet.




I only like them on toast...or maybe a nice puff pastry.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 7, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> After having my twins, I noticed that the skin on the lower part of my belly seems a bit.. desensitized? now. That skin doesn't feel the same when I touch it as the rest does...as in the belly itself can't feel my hands on it the same. I wondered what happened? The twins were carried high...they pushed the top of my stomach out more than the bottom so go figure....



I lost nearly all feeling in my lower belly after my c-section. It's really bothersome when i have an itch there and scratching does nothing!


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 7, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I have yet to meet a single woman who hasn't got something negative to say about her belly, or to indicate her dislike of some aspect of it. My sister, formerly of the near washboard abs, pooh-poohed about her tummy all the time as if she was some sort of freak, a freak that women spent hours of exercise and thousands of dollars to get what she had by design. To a certain level, that level of focus on a body part's negative aspects is rather sad.
> 
> The long and the short of it is this (in my opinion): It's a part of your body that you will have to manage your whole life. Learn to love it to some degree or get used to some level of self-loathing. The men among you, many, MANY of them, sometimes secretly, sometimes quite openly, like your bodies a great deal.
> 
> For the mommies out there who sometimes have more issues with your belly, such as the stretch marks, the sagginess, etc.. All I ever see is that tummy held a little angel inside for 9 months; a sweetie you cared for and nurtured within yourself in a way no one else could. Nothing good comes without a price, and my lord, what a small price to pay for a lifetime of love and wonder. Not to mention that the men among us love you for such a deep, long-lasting sacrifice you make to create smaller, cute versions of yourself



It might be my hormones in overload but that last sentiment brought a little teariness to my eyes


----------



## Tooz (Dec 7, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> I only like them on toast...or maybe a nice puff pastry.



Wonderful with a delicate vinegar sauce, if I do say so.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 7, 2007)

an apple a day keeps the doctor away, imo


----------



## SilkyAngela (Dec 7, 2007)

My husband has been very influential in my love for my belly. He kisses and caresses it and jiggles it too and that sends me to my happy place.  

View attachment IMG_3493.jpg


----------



## Aurora (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm an hourglass, fat all over, but I'm still full of belly love on myself and others. When I was growing up I wanted my belly bigger and the rest of me to get smaller or stay the same, lol. It's always been the center point of attraction for me.  

View attachment belly1.jpg


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 7, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> an apple a day keeps the doctor away, imo



I think this mighta been more to the point!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Dec 7, 2007)

I can't add to what's already been said but I've always found female bellies of all sizes very arousing.


Dennis


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 7, 2007)

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=33366
I'll talk about it there. 

But I will say:
Codibrock :wubu:
Silky :wubu:
Aurora :wubu:
AnnMarie :wubu:

And last but not least: Thanks Greenie! We love you! You keep this up, and I'll take a picture of me in my new kick pants. They're black.  ^_^


----------



## CodiBrock (Dec 7, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> But I will say:
> Codibrock :wubu:




Aww, you're such a sweetie ^_^


----------



## ekmanifest (Dec 7, 2007)

I am in the beginning stages of belly-acceptance - but the other day I realized how handy it came in when playing with my 6th month old nephew. I could use it for him to sit and stand on and made our play and connection all the better.

Not about bellies . . . but along the line of what TraciJo said, I find my son, even now at 11, when he is tired and sitting next to me on the couch will just rub his hand back and forth on my upper arms - he likes how soft it feels there He told me the other day that it was that soft there because I used so much lotion.



TraciJo67 said:


> I'm not an apple, but boy do I have issues with my tummy. One thing that has helped move me into a more accepting place: lying with my little boy at night, in those few moments when he's feeling sleepy yet playful ... he'll sit up and yank my shirt up and start playing with my oh-so attractive collection of excess skin, lean down and plant raspberries on it, and then rest his adorable head on the soft folds. If there ain't one other person in this world who loves my tummy ... my son does ... and that's enough for me :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 7, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> A c-section cuts nerves to your abdomen, so when they heal a certain amount of sensitivity is lost. I had an inguinal hernia many years ago that was almost as bad as a c-section, and have the same sensitivity and numbness issues.




Ahhhh that makes a lot of sense.....I have a six and a half inch scar incision....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 7, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=33366
> I'll talk about it there.
> 
> B
> And last but not least: Thanks Greenie! We love you! You keep this up, and* I'll take a picture of me in my new kick pants. *They're black.  ^_^




Oh my......I'm holding you to it, young man :smitten:   

and thanks for that body type thread  :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 7, 2007)

Oh, and I'm still waiting for Aris....... :wubu: :bow:


----------



## Shosh (Dec 8, 2007)

Hey Fairy,

I feel that I cant love my belly because I have had two seperate surgeries and I have scars on my stomach now. I also have stretch marks etc etc.
My stomach and thighs are just like Jello, they just wobble.

The only thing I really like about myself are my eyes and my lips.
I accept myself one day, and struggle to like myself the next. We are all going through that to some degree, no?

Good idea for a thread C.

Shoshie


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 8, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Hey Fairy,
> 
> I feel that I cant love my belly because I have had two seperate surgeries and I have scars on my stomach now. I also have stretch marks etc etc.
> My stomach and thighs are just like Jello, they just wobble.
> ...




I have loads of stretch marks on my abdomen....from just underneath my breasts to the top of my pubic area. I also have scars from a gall bladder removal surgery....and a six inch cesarean scar UNDER NEATH my belly hang. 
So I feel you.......


----------



## bexy (Dec 8, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Hey Fairy,
> 
> I feel that I cant love my belly because I have had two seperate surgeries and I have scars on my stomach now. I also have stretch marks etc etc.
> My stomach and thighs are just like Jello, they just wobble.
> ...



*hey shosh! i can feel this, i have 3 scars on my tummy from having my kidney removed, and they had to break a rib and take it out too so the scars became pretty raised up, and they go very purple when its cold... BUT i like them, and my boyfriend likes them, he will stroke and tickle them which used to make me uncomfortable until the day i asked him why he did it....he said he loved my scars as they reminded him im alive...that if i hadnt had the op that caused them i may have not been here today....and each time he saw them or touched them they made him happy...


which is just the sweetest thing ever, so i love my scars now *


----------



## Shosh (Dec 9, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *hey shosh! i can feel this, i have 3 scars on my tummy from having my kidney removed, and they had to break a rib and take it out too so the scars became pretty raised up, and they go very purple when its cold... BUT i like them, and my boyfriend likes them, he will stroke and tickle them which used to make me uncomfortable until the day i asked him why he did it....he said he loved my scars as they reminded him im alive...that if i hadnt had the op that caused them i may have not been here today....and each time he saw them or touched them they made him happy...
> 
> 
> which is just the sweetest thing ever, so i love my scars now *




Oh Thank you Bexy. That does put it in perspective for me a bit. My Gall bladder was seriously inflamed and it had stones, so it had to come out. I had it out in an open procedure in the days before keyhole surgery had been refined.
I also have 5 small scars from having a lap band laproscopically inserted last February.
I guess the scars are a part of me now.

Bex I hope you and your man have a wonderful Christmas and a happy new year. You are a lot of fun, and I have enjoyed reading all your posts since you have been here.


----------



## bexy (Dec 9, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Oh Thank you Bexy. That does put it in perspective for me a bit. My Gall bladder was seriously inflamed and it had stones, so it had to come out. I had it out in an open procedure in the days before keyhole surgery had been refined.
> I also have 5 small scars from having a lap band laproscopically inserted last February.
> I guess the scars are a part of me now.
> 
> Bex I hope you and your man have a wonderful Christmas and a happy new year. You are a lot of fun, and I have enjoyed reading all your posts since you have been here.



*thank u susie! glad u like my post! my surgery was supposed to be keyhole, until they saw the size of the tumour on my kidney and it turned into open surgery, tho i am lucky i dont have one huge scar, just 3 medium sized ones, the op was meant to take 2 hours and took 7 eeek! but yes, thats why i love my scars!

ur posts are always a joy too! hope u have had a lovely hannukah and have a great xmas and new yrs!
xox*


----------



## Shosh (Dec 9, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *thank u susie! glad u like my post! my surgery was supposed to be keyhole, until they saw the size of the tumour on my kidney and it turned into open surgery, tho i am lucky i dont have one huge scar, just 3 medium sized ones, the op was meant to take 2 hours and took 7 eeek! but yes, thats why i love my scars!
> 
> ur posts are always a joy too! hope u have had a lovely hannukah and have a great xmas and new yrs!
> xox*



What a blessing that you are well and have recovered from that surgery. Life is good mate.


----------



## diggers1917 (Dec 9, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *he said he loved my scars as they reminded him im alive...that if i hadnt had the op that caused them i may have not been here today....and each time he saw them or touched them they made him happy.*



Ah! So I'm not the only person who thinks a bit like that sometimes (though with slightly different reasoning). There was a girl I once knew who had had surgery on her spine when she was a lot younger, and some scarring remained at the base of her spine, and you know what? It was beautiful (as she was). That little line where skin has grown/folded back/recovered from something says: 'I am alive. I was born, I have lived a life. I have happy memories, sad ones, a wealth of experiences. I'm real.' In a way that a 'perfect', photoshopped image can't. I do feel (not in a disparaging way) that sometimes a persons' percieved 'faults' are the most beautiful thing about them.


----------



## SilkyAngela (Dec 9, 2007)

diggers1917 said:


> Ah! So I'm not the only person who thinks a bit like that sometimes (though with slightly different reasoning). There was a girl I once knew who had had surgery on her spine when she was a lot younger, and some scarring remained at the base of her spine, and you know what? It was beautiful (as she was). That little line where skin has grown/folded back/recovered from something says: 'I am alive. I was born, I have lived a life. I have happy memories, sad ones, a wealth of experiences. I'm real.' In a way that a 'perfect', photoshopped image can't. I do feel (not in a disparaging way) that sometimes a persons' percieved 'faults' are the most beautiful thing about them.



I feel the same way about what others see as imperfections. :bow:


----------



## CleverBomb (Dec 9, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh, and I'm still waiting for Aris....... :wubu: :bow:


... as are we all. 

-Rusty
(has spoken)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 9, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Oh Thank you Bexy. That does put it in perspective for me a bit. *My Gall bladder was seriously inflamed and it had stones, so it had to come out. *I had it out in an open procedure in the days before keyhole surgery had been refined.
> I also have 5 small scars from having a lap band laproscopically inserted last February.
> I guess the scars are a part of me now.
> 
> Bex I hope you and your man have a wonderful Christmas and a happy new year. You are a lot of fun, and I have enjoyed reading all your posts since you have been here.



Picture of my gall bladder removal scar- I also have couple of puncture hole scars around my belly button from that, too. 

View attachment belly resized.JPG


----------



## Arrhythmia (Dec 9, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I also have scars from a gall bladder removal surgery....


DITTO! I too have a scar due to my gallbladder being removed in 88. I don't dislike it so much as it feels rather neat to the touch. But, I wouldn't show it openly.

I must say that I've never really thought about my tummy. It's not as large as some, but not as small as others. I don't think of it as a seperate entity, but rather just part of me.
At least....that was before I read this thread. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Arrhythmia (Dec 9, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Picture of my gall bladder removal scar- I also have couple of puncture hole scars around my belly button from that, too.


 Oh, Honey! Yo' scar ain't NOTHING compared to mine. Who was your surgeon and why couldn't I have had him??!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 9, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> DITTO! I too have a scar due to my gallbladder being removed in 88. I don't dislike it so much as it feels rather neat to the touch. But, I wouldn't show it openly.
> 
> I must say that I've never really thought about my tummy. It's not as large as some, but not as small as others. I don't think of it as a seperate entity, but rather just part of me.
> At least....that was before I read this thread. Thanks a lot!



I had mine out in '96....I think that the laser laproscopy type surgery used on me was still considered "new" then so in '88 you might have gotten a different surgery and that might explain a different scar. According to my surgeon, he had to make my cut bigger than usual because my gall bladder was swollen/infected.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 9, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Picture of my gall bladder removal scar- I also have couple of puncture hole scars around my belly button from that, too.



Wow, GEF ... if a vampire ever came a'callin', you'd be covered!


----------



## Ash (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm late to the belly party, and I'm not really an apple, but...

I have lots of love for my belly. It's of the double variety, and it makes an excellent hand-warmer. 

P.S. Kudos go to AM for creating double-belly love!


----------



## Shosh (Dec 10, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> Oh, Honey! Yo' scar ain't NOTHING compared to mine. Who was your surgeon and why couldn't I have had him??!




Yes Arrhythmia. Me too. Mine is much bigger and thicker than Caroline's scar.


----------



## Arrhythmia (Dec 10, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Yes Arrhythmia. Me too. Mine is much bigger and thicker than Caroline's scar.


I say a "Show your Scars" thread should be next.


----------



## CandySmooch (Dec 10, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> For the mommies out there who sometimes have more issues with your belly, such as the stretch marks, the sagginess, etc.. All I ever see is that tummy held a little angel inside for 9 months; a sweetie you cared for and nurtured within yourself in a way no one else could. Nothing good comes without a price, and my lord, what a small price to pay for a lifetime of love and wonder. Not to mention that the men among us love you for such a deep, long-lasting sacrifice you make to create smaller, cute versions of yourself




OMG, that really made me cry. That is so sweet & exactly how I want my saggy cellulite belly to be viewed. Bless you man, everyone needs to adopt this same view. Beautifully spoken. I'm afraid my husband doesn't feel the same as after I had our baby he tugged on my tummy and said don't worry we'll get rid of this baby fat. That made me very sad.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 10, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Hmmmmm...belly...it's just you and me, kid.



Me 'n my belly too. I suppose that my scars, sagging skin, and stretch marks are less special, since they weren't the result of childbirth


----------



## CandySmooch (Dec 10, 2007)

I have a double belly, and I use it as a handwarmer too! The upper part is a roll that starts above my belly button and then the large pani roll for the bottom. I've always hated my belly & being apple shaped for its the first place I lose & gain weight everytime. It used to be all smooth until I recently had a baby and now its looser & you can see the cellulite bumps under it now. Oh well, its not something thats ever going to go back to the way it was so I just need to get over that aspect and wear my saggy cellulite as my badge of childbirth honor. My soft fleshy belly & upper arms are like NyQuil to my 4 month old son. When he gets fussy and won't go to sleep I just cuddle him in the crook of my fat arm & pull his body up against my soft belly and he's out. When he was a newborn I had a hard time putting him down to sleep anywhere because he'd wake up when he felt the firmness of a mattress and not his squishy momma. Wow, I just realized there are many joys to being a fat woman. I'm amazed at continually finding positive things about my size when I'm here on the boards, now I just need to continue that postive flow into my real life.


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Dec 10, 2007)

I love My belly too


----------



## Shosh (Dec 10, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> I say a "Show your Scars" thread should be next.



Maybe not! These pic threads are great, but I shall show nothing nekkid ever. 
Show us yer intestines nekkid! Show us yer frontal lobe nekkid!

Hope you are well mate. Have a great 2008!

Shosh


----------



## mossystate (Dec 10, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> Me 'n my belly too. I suppose that my scars, sagging skin, and stretch marks are less special, since they weren't the result of childbirth



*L*....funny..but....oh...so...true..

scars are really only seen as ok if a person who has them got them doing something ' heroic '....my scars are so not about that...or could only be seen as that by a very few, highly evolved people...and sometimes those are few and far between..


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 10, 2007)

mossystate said:


> *L*....funny..but....oh...so...true..
> 
> scars are really only seen as ok if a person who has them got them doing something ' heroic '....my scars are so not about that...or could only be seen as that by a very few, highly evolved people...and sometimes those are few and far between..



I *did* so do something heroic. I ate 'n ate 'n ate and then I got older, and older, and older ... and if *that's* not worthy of a gold medal, I don't know what is.


----------



## Tooz (Dec 10, 2007)

Actually, I think all scars are great. I love my little chicken pock scars. Nothing heroic there.


----------



## mossystate (Dec 10, 2007)

Tooz, I do think all scars tell a story worthy of hearing...I just don't think a majority of people would be welcoming of pictures of all kinds of scars, which is kind of sad...the condition of a persons skin says so much to a world that has decided how all of it will be translated. I think ' we ' DO need to see more of the variety of people who inhabit this planet. But, a woman with a big belly AND scars?..I think I will keep some of that to myself...I don't need another round of ' this is better '..eeeek.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Dec 10, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Tooz, I do think all scars tell a story worthy of hearing...I just don't think a majority of people would be welcoming of pictures of all kinds of scars, which is kind of sad...the condition of a persons skin says so much to a world that has decided how all of it will be translated. I think ' we ' DO need to see more of the variety of people who inhabit this planet. But, a woman with a big belly AND scars?..I think I will keep some of that to myself...I don't need another round of ' this is better '..eeeek.


"I just don't want to die without a few scars." ~Chuck Palahniuk, Fight Club


----------



## mossystate (Dec 10, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> "I just don't want to die without a few scars." ~Chuck Palahniuk, Fight Club



hmmmm...guys are ' allowed ' to have more marks on their bodies..so, easy for that dude to say..ha...Seal....enough said..


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 10, 2007)

mossystate said:


> hmmmm...guys are ' allowed ' to have more marks on their bodies..so, easy for that dude to say..ha...Seal....enough said..



I think we should play the "my scars are grosser than your scars" game, Mossy. Clear 'em up, move 'em out!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Dec 10, 2007)

mossystate said:


> hmmmm...guys are ' allowed ' to have more marks on their bodies..so, easy for that dude to say..ha...Seal....enough said..


Some guys, like chicks, do dig scars  I wasn't making a value judgment on the reason behind the scar. I could always lie and say mine were bullet wounds from my days in the first Gulf War, but that would be mean.


----------



## mossystate (Dec 10, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Some guys, like chicks, do dig scars  I wasn't making a value judgment on the reason behind the scar. I could always lie and say mine were bullet wounds from my days in the first Gulf War, but that would be mean.



well, I WAS saying that when a woman who has scars all over her face..like Seal ( nothing against the guy..he seems lovely )..can be viewed by manymanymnay as ' sexy ', then I will know that something good is under foot...until then...well, my avatar says it all.....


----------



## mossystate (Dec 10, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> I think we should play the "my scars are grosser than your scars" game, Mossy. Clear 'em up, move 'em out!



Hmmmmm, you already nabbed your man..I am still looking..well, not ' looking ' looking...etc...blahblah....


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Dec 10, 2007)

mossystate said:


> well, I WAS saying that when a woman who has scars all over her face..like Seal ( nothing against the guy..he seems lovely )..can be viewed by manymanymnay as ' sexy ', then I will know that something good is under foot...until then...well, my avatar says it all.....


I think it's easier for a woman to look past everything on Seal's face than it would be for a man. I'm sure his personality, good fathering tendencies, angelic voice, body and (as Heidi suggests) his massive wang do a lot to compensate for whatever shortcomings his face may have.

I doubt a guy would say the same about a woman with scars on her face, aside from making some sort of cruel 'paper or plastic' comment. We live in a world where many, many men have the same superficial attitudes toward women as Howard Stern does. Ridiculous.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 10, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I think it's easier for a woman to look past everything on Seal's face than it would be for a man. I'm sure his personality, good fathering tendencies, angelic voice, body and (as Heidi suggests) his massive wang do a lot to compensate for whatever shortcomings his face may have.
> 
> I doubt a guy would say the same about a woman with scars on her face, aside from making some sort of cruel 'paper or plastic' comment. We live in a world where many, many men have the same superficial attitudes toward women as Howard Stern does. Ridiculous.




Mossy, his lips are moving, but I'm not hearing any sound. Have you turned the volume down again?


----------



## mossystate (Dec 10, 2007)

LOLOLOL+.....*L*

I love...LOVe how Snacky has to make sure you know what you yourself have JUST said...


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 10, 2007)

mossystate said:


> LOLOLOL+.....*L*
> 
> I love...LOVe how Snacky has to make sure you know what you yourself have JUST said...



He can't help it, Mo. He's a nerd. An adorable nerd, and OUR resident Dims nerd, but a nerd nonetheless.

Have I said nerd enough times? Tell me, what do I win, Admiral?


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Dec 10, 2007)

mossystate said:


> LOLOLOL+.....*L*
> 
> I love...LOVe how Snacky has to make sure you know what you yourself have JUST said...


OK, here's the deal:

Men speak in code. Women speak in code. The female code is ten times if not more elaborate and subtle than the male code, ergo my need to translate it out loud to either a) clarify the correct meaning for myself or b) decrypt it into GuySpeak so that you know how it sounds to the rest of us.

It's not second guessing, it's not belittlement. We just understand the nuances less than you do sometimes. Some of us (the nerds esp.) overthink it, so our lack of understanding or overanalysis is our undoing. In the wrong hands, a nerd could make a casual conversation from Paris Hilton as complex and incomprehensible as a piece of Enigma code.



TraciJo67 said:


> He can't help it, Mo. He's a nerd. An adorable nerd, and OUR resident Dims nerd, but a nerd nonetheless.
> 
> Have I said nerd enough times? Tell me, what do I win, Admiral?


 I wouldn't say I'm THE resident Dims nerd, I lack the appropriate Comic Book Guy sarcasm to properly hold the title. I have many other brothers in arms here


----------



## mossystate (Dec 10, 2007)

Snacky..I was quite clear the first time...ya noid.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 10, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> OK, here's the deal:
> 
> Men speak in code. Women speak in code. The female code is ten times if not more elaborate and subtle than the male code, ergo my need to translate it out loud to either a) clarify the correct meaning for myself or b) decrypt it into GuySpeak so that you know how it sounds to the rest of us.
> 
> ...



Ahem...........WHAT HE WAS TRYING TO SAY WAS.....


----------



## mossystate (Dec 10, 2007)

Wow...two titans of the obvious....* fans self *.....*L*


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 11, 2007)

Spanky said:


> Ahem...........WHAT HE WAS TRYING TO SAY WAS.....


One picture speaks a thousand words, she is quiet a photograph Spanky!




TraciJo67 said:


> He can't help it, Mo. He's a nerd. An adorable nerd, and OUR resident Dims nerd, but a nerd nonetheless.
> 
> ...


Can I be the resident Dims stinker?





Speaking of tummies... When I was thinner I never really paid much attention to my belly. It was flat then, now I have a pertruding belly. One day when I was driving home from work I had a stomach ach. I rubbed my belly in hopes of feeling better and I noticed that belly rubs are more enjoyable when a person has enough of a belly to give a good rubbing to. It didn't feel as good when I was thinner.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 11, 2007)

Spanky said:


> Ahem...........WHAT HE WAS TRYING TO SAY WAS.....




You men are ALWAYS thinking about touching our knobs.....:doh:


----------



## Tad (Dec 12, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You men are ALWAYS thinking about touching our knobs.....:doh:



And we just have one switch we want you to play with 

I can't believe I actually said that


----------



## imfree (Dec 12, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You men are ALWAYS thinking about touching our knobs.....:doh:



Some men just need to pay attention to a woman's feelings.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Dec 16, 2007)

"you must spread some rep around before giving it to Green Eyed Fairy again..."


dearest GEF, 

I LOVE THIS THREAD! VIVA LA APPLE!

i am so glad that you love your tummy! the apple is in a clear minority... 

i have been an apple since 1978! 29 years!

you have created a space to muse on the pros and cons of the big round apple belly.... and therefore - i shall muse....

we are built straight (i.e. no waist)... generally have little itty bitty legs... no hips, thighs, or tush to speak of...

we generally carry all of our weight on top... having wide / broad backs, much fuller heavier faces, and large arms... HOWEVER - this does not necessarily mean we have enormous breasts... 

 i often say that i am built like "a man"... but that generally doesn't resonate with folks... they think it is some sort of self-deprication... but it is not - it is just a fact of life for the big apple....

i ABHOR the term "front butt"... people really should use the term "back belly"...

finding jeans and trousers that fit can be nightmarish to find... personally, my waist is a size 26 and my thighs are a size 10... and no, i do not jest...

according to the societal norm, i wear my underwear backwards for that "PERFECT FIT"... but really, the truth is that the majority of society wears THEIR underwear backwards... WAY TOO MUCH BACK BELLY!

my rotund applicious tummy has served as a pillow more times than i can count... those who have rested on my pillowesque form more often than not, fall asleep... like Adrian Monk says "it's a blessing and a curse"...

adjectives used to describe my abdomen include: GUSHY! LUSCIOUS! SQUISHY! SOFT! LUXURIOUS! HEAVENLY! LOVELY! COMFORTABLE! PILLOWESQUE! JIGGLY! and FLUFFY! (but i do not see the "fluffiness" of it...)

for those who have met me in person and have discussed my apple obsession with me, they know that i am a FRUIT PURIST! i do not believe in the "papple" - there is no such human fruit! now, a pear with a belly - absolutely! but NO PAPPLES! 

for those of you (and you know who you are) that prefer to call yourselves kiwis, papayas, starfruit, etc... the fruit purist believes in 3 body shapes - 

 apple - all weight on top - an inverted triangle
 classic -equal distribution of weight - hourglass
 pear - all weight on bottom - a triangle

people who claim to be "starfruit" etc, are afflicted with some brand of body-fruit-dismorphic disorder or BFDD (pronounced buh-fuh-duh *say quickly for proper pronouncation*) 

as apples, we must understand that our bellies are beautiful... when you love and accept your body, you are able to truly love and accept yourself! 

"an apple a day keeps the doctor away" - 

the apple is a symbol of knowledge and power - also fertility... it is the "forbidden fruit"... 

the apple is rare, beautiful, and special... 

to all of my apple sisters - celebrate your appliciousness
to all of my pear brothers - you are us, as we are to you...
apple power!
apple power!
apple power!

the big apple has spoken...
:exeunt:: :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 16, 2007)

Thank you so much for blessing this thread with your presence and wise words, My Apple Goddess :bow::bow::bow::bow: :kiss2:


----------



## lipmixgirl (Dec 16, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Thank you so much for blessing this thread with your presence and wise words, My Apple Goddess :bow::bow::bow::bow: :kiss2:


 

you are making me blush! stop that! :happy:


----------



## butch (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh, Big Apple, I must disagree with one of your points. I do not fit neatly in the three categories you describe, so where do I land? My belly is my largest feature, most likely, but I have large thighs and a large, but flat, ass, and no hips. In fact, everything is large, except the only thing that really curves is my belly, so I feel more apple than anything else.

Am I an apple? Or could I be more of a butternut squash, perhaps? Help, oh wise big apple, help me figure out what I am, fruit wise.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Dec 16, 2007)

butch said:


> Oh, Big Apple, I must disagree with one of your points. I do not fit neatly in the three categories you describe, so where do I land? My belly is my largest feature, most likely, but I have large thighs and a large, but flat, ass, and no hips. In fact, everything is large, except the only thing that really curves is my belly, so I feel more apple than anything else.
> 
> Am I an apple? Or could I be more of a butternut squash, perhaps? Help, oh wise big apple, help me figure out what I am, fruit wise.


 
please note there is no such thing as a "butternut squash"...

the easiest way to determine is to measure the bust, waist, and hips...

personally, i find you more applicious...

the measurements... if the bust, waist, and hips are within a few inches of each other you are most definitely an apple... what determines appledom is being built straight - or carrying your weight like the classic man...


the big apple has spoken...

::exeunt:: :bow:


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 16, 2007)

Remember, they say that all it takes is one bad apple to ruin the whole batch. Take note, people. 

Broccoli has spoken :bow:


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Dec 16, 2007)

I love apples-----both kinds!:

:eat2: and:smitten:

and I always compare apples with apples, never compare apples to oranges. (drum roll)

but seriously, apples are sexy.


----------



## speakeasy (Dec 16, 2007)

This thread reminds me of the avatar that lady had, which was a picture of her superimposed onto a picture of a pear, with the words "bite me" under it. I can't remember who that was, though.


----------



## Tooz (Dec 17, 2007)

lipmixgirl said:


> for those who have met me in person and have discussed my apple obsession with me, they know that i am a FRUIT PURIST! i do not believe in the "papple" - there is no such human fruit! now, a pear with a belly - absolutely! but NO PAPPLES!
> 
> for those of you (and you know who you are) that prefer to call yourselves kiwis, papayas, starfruit, etc... the fruit purist believes in 3 body shapes -
> 
> ...



I'm sorry you feel the need to christen the fruit thing with what is apparently your infallible opinion on this. Yes, there are apples, pears and hourglasses.

I am none of the above. Sorry, end of story. You have your opinion, but please don't express it in a way that is semi-disrespectful to others.

Signed,
the pineapple.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 17, 2007)

Tooz said:


> I'm sorry you feel the need to christen the fruit thing with what is apparently your infallible opinion on this. Yes, there are apples, pears and hourglasses.
> 
> I am none of the above. Sorry, end of story. You have your opinion, but please don't express it in a way that is semi-disrespectful to others.
> 
> ...



I feel more like a pineapple too.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm an apple, but the fatter I got, the more leg rolls I got. Still an apple, I've just got more to offer. 


As for the shapes of belly AM listed, she forgot the upside down heart shape!! That's why I am. I am the love apple hahaha.

I like my shape though finding jeans is crap.


----------



## CodiBrock (Dec 17, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> As for the shapes of belly AM listed, she forgot the upside down heart shape!! That's why I am. I am the love apple hahaha.




I have that same thing going. I've never been able to find a name for it! You, my lovely miss, are a complete genius!

Love Apples unite ^_^


----------



## lipmixgirl (Dec 18, 2007)

Tooz said:


> I'm sorry you feel the need to christen the fruit thing with what is apparently your infallible opinion on this. Yes, there are apples, pears and hourglasses.
> 
> I am none of the above. Sorry, end of story. You have your opinion, but please don't express it in a way that is semi-disrespectful to others.
> 
> ...



for those that know me, they know that i - in no way - mean to be disrespectful in any way, shape, or form...

when you meet me NYE, i am more than certain that you will be able to get a better perspective of who i am...

as for being a pineapple... i will have to see it to believe it...


----------



## FatGirlLover (Dec 18, 2007)

Does this mean girls with double bellies are the shape of an apple after a small bite has been taken out of it?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 18, 2007)

> WHAT BODY SHAPE ARE YOU?
> 
> To see whether you are pear shaped, obtain your 'hip-waist ratio' (also known as 'trunk fatness') ~ divide your waist measurement by your hip measurement; if the ratio is 0.8 or below then you are pear shaped.
> 
> ...



http://www.uniquelywoman.co.uk/women's_apple_pear_shape_body_images.htm



> Are you apple shaped or pear shaped?
> 
> If your waist is bigger around than your hips then you have an apple shape, if your hips are bigger around than your waist, then you have a pear shape. If it is not instantly obvious by looking in the mirror, here is how to find out for sure.
> 
> ...



http://www.totalhealthdynamics.com/bodyshap.htm


----------



## mossystate (Dec 19, 2007)

ummmmm...for a wom who has a hanging belly ..* raises hand *..my natural waist is above really most of my belly..and my belly gets in the way of any hip measurement...ummmm...my head hurts........*L*


----------



## pudgy (Dec 19, 2007)

I realize i'm about 3 months late...

Bellies are simply bliss. I adore them and the women that have them.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 19, 2007)

mossystate said:


> ummmmm...for a wom who has a hanging belly ..* raises hand *..my natural waist is above really most of my belly..and my belly gets in the way of any hip measurement...ummmm...my head hurts........*L*



Mine hangs too. I measure it with the hips...hoping to make that number bigger but the ratio still makes me apple


----------



## ashmamma84 (Dec 19, 2007)

I find this to be the most comprehensive (that I've found) concerning body types...

http://www.igigi.com/sidepages/shopmyshape/index.cfm/pagetitle/Welcome-to-myShape/


When I do the calculation thingy...I'm a Figure Eight.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Dec 19, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Mine hangs too. I measure it with the hips...hoping to make that number bigger but the ratio still makes me apple



I'm in that club as well. If I lifted up my belly to measure hips.....I'm sure it would be very small as I am oddly shaped.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 19, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> I find this to be the most comprehensive (that I've found) concerning body types...
> 
> http://www.igigi.com/sidepages/shopmyshape/index.cfm/pagetitle/Welcome-to-myShape/
> 
> ...



I got figure eight too..... w00t w00t 

The shape which most closely approximates your body dimensions is:
Figure Eight

Description

You display a combination of several shape characteristics that are commonly seen in the individual classic figure types.

You are very curvy with the overall silhouette of the Classic Hourglass. However, you are heavier at the bottom then your Hourglass sister with very profound derriere and fuller thighs similar to the Triangle figure type. Your waist is defined, but much less indented with the possible love handles at the sides. You have a pronounced front midriff bulge, similar to the Oval figure, although in your case, the fullness is more evenly distributed throughout your body. Your shoulders are very proportionate to the overall silhouette, with the full and shapely bust. Your upper arms tend to be a bit fleshy.

Characteristics

The Figure Eight Figure type has the following characteristics:

* Shoulders are proportionate to the entire silhouette
* Face can have an oval, round, rectangular or heart shape, and a potentially well defined chin with the tendency toward a double-chin
* Neck is proportionate in length with an inclination toward fullness at the nape and shoulders
* Back is larger and tends to be fleshy and full
* Bust is medium to large, shapely and full; usually smaller than the hips
* Waist is moderately indented, with a propensity toward the love handles; there is some fullness in the front of a midriff
* Fleshy and full buttocks
* Hips are usually very well defined, round and full, and have proportionate curviness
* Thighs are full but also proportional to the whole body and could have a tendency toward inner and outer thigh bulging
* Legs are shapely and proportionate and (in most cases) equal to the length of the upper torso


Figure's Assets

The greatest Figure Eight Figures assets are:

* Proportionate bust and waist
* Voluptuous cleavage
* Slender lower arms
* Shapely legs


Enhance and Balance

To enhance and balance the Figure Eight silhouette, the objective is to:

* De-emphasize fullness of the middle torso and back
* Softly drape over the feminine curves of the bust and hips
* Overall elongate body silhouette
* De-emphasize heavier bottom
* Accentuate shapely legs
* Accentuate the face, neck and cleavage area with the open collars and V-necklines



Thanks for the link Ashmamma!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Dec 19, 2007)

No problem, GEF! Glad you found it to be some use...


----------



## Tracy (Dec 20, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> I find this to be the most comprehensive (that I've found) concerning body types...
> 
> http://www.igigi.com/sidepages/shopmyshape/index.cfm/pagetitle/Welcome-to-myShape/
> 
> ...




I calculated and I'm a rectangle. I don't love my apple shape but I don't hate it. I have just learned to live with it.


----------



## Roy C. (Dec 20, 2007)

Playing with new camera, I found that I have a bit more tummy than I thought.... 

View attachment Picture 004.jpg


----------



## interesting monster (Dec 20, 2007)

&#12392;&#12390;&#12418;&#24754;&#12375;&#12356;&#22818;&#12434;&#35211;&#12390;&#12356;&#12383;&#12398;&#12434;&#35226;&#12360;&#12390;&#12427;&#12290;

Very remembering that you looked at sad dream the &#12427;. ???


que?


----------



## Tooz (Dec 20, 2007)

interesting monster said:


> &#12392;&#12390;&#12418;&#24754;&#12375;&#12356;&#22818;&#12434;&#35211;&#12390;&#12356;&#12383;&#12398;&#12434;&#35226;&#12360;&#12390;&#12427;&#12290;
> 
> Very remembering that you looked at sad dream the &#12427;. ???
> 
> ...



Why didn't you just PM me about this? 

ETA: Babelfish bad. Very bad.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Dec 20, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> I find this to be the most comprehensive (that I've found) concerning body types...
> 
> http://www.igigi.com/sidepages/shopmyshape/index.cfm/pagetitle/Welcome-to-myShape/
> 
> ...



I got the same thing.

As for my belly, I like it. Given the way my weight has spiked and dipped it sort of protruded outward for a while, and it was more tight, then after I lost weight it got very soft but more flattened and a bit droopy. Now bigger than I've ever been, it's somewhere in between, starting to buldge like it use to. I think it looks cute. I do have light stretch marks though.
But overall, pretty much, I think it's a lovely feature of my body.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Dec 30, 2007)

i was kind of bothered that there isn't a middle/belly dominant size on their chart. I know a few women who are largest in their belly, what shape would you call them?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 30, 2007)

TheNowhereMan said:


> i was kind of bothered that there isn't a middle/belly dominant size on their chart. I know a few women who are largest in their belly, what shape would you call them?




Apple shaped? :batting:


----------



## Dark Saint (Dec 31, 2007)

wow a nice thread to read with a cup of coffee, some lovely women and of course talking about the one thing that makes me Oooooo  Got to love it lots


----------



## bexy (Dec 31, 2007)

*apparently im an hourglass! so violet was right yey!*


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok I think my body shape falls under a different class. I used to be more of an apple shape untill I had kids......I think I am deformed all the way around. I had a tipped uterus and my pregnancies all off centered and filled to the left, yep total crooked. After I delivered everything just went south. My Fat seemed to have shifted to odd areas of my body. Instead of my stomach being more apple shape it went flatter but hung much lower. If I measure my hips and my hanging stomach its 58" and if I lift my stomach and measure my hips are 46" I dont have really wide hips and I have a flat Ass. LOL my boobs deflated when I stopped feeding my kids. I find the Fat even bounces different because its been moved around. But if I still had to say I would say I am a well aged granny smith apple....... so sweet with a tough skin. 
Has anyone one else found this after having a baby????


----------



## lipmixgirl (Jan 2, 2008)

Tooz said:


> I'm sorry you feel the need to christen the fruit thing with what is apparently your infallible opinion on this. Yes, there are apples, pears and hourglasses.
> 
> I am none of the above. Sorry, end of story. You have your opinion, but please don't express it in a way that is semi-disrespectful to others.
> 
> ...



you ain't no "pineapple" - you are proportional...

dig it...

the big apple mother has spoken...
::exeunt:: :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 2, 2008)

chunkeymonkey said:


> Ok I think my body shape falls under a different class. I used to be more of an apple shape untill I had kids......I think I am deformed all the way around. I had a tipped uterus and my pregnancies all off centered and filled to the left, yep total crooked. After I delivered everything just went south. My Fat seemed to have shifted to odd areas of my body. Instead of my stomach being more apple shape it went flatter but hung much lower. If I measure my hips and my hanging stomach its 58" and if I lift my stomach and measure my hips are 46" I dont have really wide hips and I have a flat Ass. LOL my boobs deflated when I stopped feeding my kids. I find the Fat even bounces different because its been moved around. But if I still had to say I would say I am a well aged granny smith apple....... so sweet with a tough skin.
> Has anyone one else found this after having a baby????



My stomach was shaped differently after having children- I think it's more loose skin.............and part of my muscle structure in the upper part of my abdomen is "split". This became quite evident on my second pregnancy with twins because that became the biggest part where my uterus poked it out. A midwife explained to me about the split muscle making it do that.


----------



## KuroBara (Jan 5, 2008)

I am confused about my belly love. On the one hand, she's soft and great, but on the other, has stretch marks and pokes out too far on the sides. I think I like her more than dislike her though. We have a love-hate relationship. I love rubbing her, and she hates brussell's sprouts. And I'm an Oval, but I think like a square.


----------



## KuroBara (Jan 5, 2008)

interesting monster said:


> &#12392;&#12390;&#12418;&#24754;&#12375;&#12356;&#22818;&#12434;&#35211;&#12390;&#12356;&#12383;&#12398;&#12434;&#35226;&#12360;&#12390;&#12427;&#12290;
> 
> Very remembering that you looked at sad dream the &#12427;. ???
> 
> ...


[FONT=&quot]&#20309;&#65311;&#35504;&#12392;&#35441;&#12375;&#12414;&#12377;&#12363;&#65311;[/FONT]


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 5, 2008)

That's IM for ya, Kuro........you just kind of have to roll with him on some things.....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 27, 2008)

Fook, I'm bumping it....... :batting:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 29, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I have yet to meet a single woman who hasn't got something negative to say about her belly, or to indicate her dislike of some aspect of it. My sister, formerly of the near washboard abs, pooh-poohed about her tummy all the time as if she was some sort of freak, a freak that women spent hours of exercise and thousands of dollars to get what she had by design. To a certain level, that level of focus on a body part's negative aspects is rather sad.
> 
> The long and the short of it is this (in my opinion): It's a part of your body that you will have to manage your whole life. Learn to love it to some degree or get used to some level of self-loathing. The men among you, many, MANY of them, sometimes secretly, sometimes quite openly, like your bodies a great deal.
> 
> For the mommies out there who sometimes have more issues with your belly, such as the stretch marks, the sagginess, etc.. All I ever see is that tummy held a little angel inside for 9 months; a sweetie you cared for and nurtured within yourself in a way no one else could. Nothing good comes without a price, and my lord, what a small price to pay for a lifetime of love and wonder. Not to mention that the men among us love you for such a deep, long-lasting sacrifice you make to create smaller, cute versions of yourself



Thank you for posting this...I have read it several times, especially the last paragraph...I have ALWAYS hated my belly and have actively worked on accepting the fact that it's a part of me, it has been with me ALL of my adult life, and I have carried wonderful angels inside me for many many months...my belly has served me well and I should learn to not only accept it but to LOVE it for what it is...a big part of ME.

Thank you again. :bow:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 29, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> I'm not an apple, but boy do I have issues with my tummy. One thing that has helped move me into a more accepting place: lying with my little boy at night, in those few moments when he's feeling sleepy yet playful ... he'll sit up and yank my shirt up and start playing with my oh-so attractive collection of excess skin, lean down and plant raspberries on it, and then rest his adorable head on the soft folds. If there ain't one other person in this world who loves my tummy ... my son does ... and that's enough for me :wubu::wubu::wubu:



Traci, that was so sweet. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## QuantumXL (Apr 29, 2008)

I have to admit bellies are very wonderful. I am in love with my girl who has this attribute which i love dearly. I still remember we were cuddling in the bed one long night and she tells me that i was cuddling her belly so much I ended up leaving a hand print on her belly for about a day. I LOVE IT!.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Apr 30, 2008)

QuantumXL said:


> i was cuddling her belly so much I ended up leaving a hand print on her belly for about a day. I LOVE IT!.



Is her belly made of memory foam? lol. How on earth do you leave a hand print on someone that lasts a day that isn't from painful impact?


----------



## Raqui (Apr 30, 2008)

The best thing about bellies is that they are just so warm. And you can hide things in there. Sometimes i find loss change LOL. No really i found a dollar once that was on the bed and i laid on it and when i went crazy looking for it my wonderful boyfriend found it. It was sticking onto my belly roll.

WOW the wonder of bellies 

Raqui


----------



## nlittle1011 (Jul 8, 2008)

I am trying to love my belly and I guess that's part of the reason that I joined this site. Even when I lost thirty pounds my belly was still there. I guess I would love it more if people paid less attention to it. I hate hate hate being asked when I am due. Really pisses me off.


----------



## HEINEKEN (Jul 10, 2008)

You know what they say,
an apple a day...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 10, 2008)

HEINEKEN said:


> You know what they say,
> an apple a day...





 :bow: :happy:


----------



## bellylvr18 (Sep 24, 2008)

An apple a day does keep the doctor away.

I always loved apple shaped girls. Though my gf is an equally sexy hourglass.

But my Amybear does have a big soft pillowy tummy, big bellies rule!


----------



## squidgemonster (Sep 28, 2008)

My squidge Dumpling probably has one of the biggest bellies around ,I can lose my entire forearms under it,and she loses her knees under it lol.
But the snuggle sensation is not to be beaten,and we both love it.


----------



## dragorat (Sep 28, 2008)

*I agree whole heartedly with a lot of what has been said about bellies.I've got a fairsized one myself.When I'm tense from a hard day at work I sometimes find rubbing it to be soothing & relaxing.As far as calling the shape apple it's tru no matter how big or how it hangs.Remember apples are NOT exactly round(size & shape differs just like a belly!)Had a GF when she was thinner(not thin...LOL)she hated to have her belly touched.After she blossomed into a BBW her feelings changed.In fact now she can be taken to the point of no return just from a good belly rub.... I know this because we still occassionally see each other...:happy:*


----------



## squidgemonster (Sep 29, 2008)

My GF also can be turned on immensely with a belly rub too,and wherever I lay my head its like the softest warm pillow that you could ever imagine,(sigh)


----------



## Shosh (Sep 29, 2008)

I think my tummy is pretty nice. It just kind of wobbles a lot.


----------



## squidgemonster (Sep 29, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I think my tummy is pretty nice. It just kind of wobbles a lot.



Wot,only your tummy lol-Sheila jiggles wiggles and wobbles all at the same time,combine that with her fantastic kisses and Im in ecstasy,she is one hot SSBBW and Im very proud of her,and her love shows no limits.(even bigger sigh):wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 29, 2008)

Methinks I might need to take more belly pics soon.....


----------



## Emma (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm I the only one that his constant objectification of his girlfriend bothers? Plus, he tells far too much personal information about her, it's disturbing and I'm sure she wouldn't be happy about it.


----------



## squidgemonster (Sep 30, 2008)

CurvyEm said:


> I'm I the only one that his constant objectification of his girlfriend bothers? Plus, he tells far too much personal information about her, it's disturbing and I'm sure she wouldn't be happy about it.



Ok Ill shut up then,however ,firstly Im sure she would have objected by now,and secondly maybe this thread would have been better on the weight board.


----------



## Emma (Sep 30, 2008)

squidgemonster said:


> Ok Ill shut up then,however ,firstly Im sure she would have objected by now,and secondly maybe this thread would have been better on the weight board.



Well if she reads your posts and isn't bothered by it then it's none of my business, is it?


----------



## squidgemonster (Sep 30, 2008)

CurvyEm said:


> Well if she reads your posts and isn't bothered by it then it's none of my business, is it?



Well Em,it is if it disturbs you,I suppose talk like that is acceptable on the weight board,but maybe not here,it really makes her head swell knowing that I am proud of her as a person and also consider her very sexy,I have showed some restraint by not posting pics as I have been asked not to and will respect that.


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Sep 30, 2008)

I am an Apple shapped girl who fell from the tree and ended up with a flat Ass. How do I squish some from the front and tuck it in my ASS ???


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 30, 2008)

squidgemonster said:


> My GF also can be turned on immensely with a belly rub too,and wherever I lay my head its like the softest warm pillow that you could ever imagine,(sigh)





CurvyEm said:


> I'm I the only one that his constant objectification of his girlfriend bothers? Plus, he tells far too much personal information about her, it's disturbing and I'm sure she wouldn't be happy about it.



I saw nothing wrong with what he posted....but then again, you seem to be talking about other posts, too, maybe, that I am not aware of?
Any hoo.....I thought it was a very nice post- and it's in a thread about belly love. Seems like the perfect place to post it.........
Thank you for your contribution, Squidge


----------



## squidgemonster (Oct 1, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I saw nothing wrong with what he posted....but then again, you seem to be talking about other posts, too, maybe, that I am not aware of?
> Any hoo.....I thought it was a very nice post- and it's in a thread about belly love. Seems like the perfect place to post it.........
> Thank you for your contribution, Squidge



Thanks for seeing my side,I suppose I do go on about it a bit,but then again Im a belly lover,like I mentioned before, this thread would probably been better on the weight board,I have forgiven Em.
There are several threads on the weight boards on the subject eg what turns you on etc,these can generate similar replies,and up to now my GF hasnt objected (except one which she felt I had worded incorrectly)
However We have agreed that if I am to remain here I will tone down the content of my posts,at least I have the real thing,and lots of it.


----------



## steely (Oct 3, 2008)

chunkeymonkey said:


> I am an Apple shapped girl who fell from the tree and ended up with a flat Ass. How do I squish some from the front and tuck it in my ASS ???



The same thing happened to me!:happy:


----------



## Bountiful1966 (Oct 4, 2008)

Still waiting here for some bhm to take a bite of this apple


----------



## BigBeautifulRed (Oct 6, 2008)

bellylvr18 said:


> An apple a day does keep the doctor away.
> 
> I always loved apple shaped girls. Though my gf is an equally sexy hourglass.
> 
> But my Amybear does have a big soft pillowy tummy, big bellies rule!





loll you better say that!!! lol


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 27, 2010)

Not to toot my own horn (well, yeah, I guess I am), but it still amazes me that two years later, I STILL get rep over this post. I never thought a lot about it, except it's how I frickin' feel about the issue, but I'm glad it still makes people happy. I should make a Whitman Sampler of it or something.

Sending yet another shout out to the ladies, mommies or otherwise, with big tummies that make us drop to our knees and thank Ben and Jerry's that we're men.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 28, 2010)

When I can rep you again, I shall come back and do so....because you bumped this thread.


----------



## vix (Jan 31, 2010)

chunkymonkey, your post cheered me up no end.


----------



## vix (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm an apple shape , but would love to be a pear.

us apples don't seem as popular a shape as the pairs are.

When buying plus sized clothing, I always find them too loose around the thighs and but and too tight around the waist. It is soo much harder to find flattering clothes, does anyone else find this also.

I do love to hear genuine love for the belly though. I think this guy loves his whole lot of woman, it makes me feel warm inside to see that someone is willing to openly share their feelings.

Anyway I would miss my tea rest if it were not there


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 31, 2010)

vix said:


> I'm an apple shape , but would love to be a pear.
> 
> us apples don't seem as popular a shape as the pairs are.
> 
> ...



Which guy are you talking about, Vix?


----------



## vix (Jan 31, 2010)

squidgemonster, I think it's sweet, that he talks about his other half with such admiration. It certainly beats guys who are attatched admiring other women


----------



## CPProp (Jan 31, 2010)

Apple shaped women, like the fruit are scrumptious, Ive always wanted to play toffee apples.placing a small toffee in their navel and then licking it until it disappears. Sadly not found one that would do that yet.one day


----------



## Tam (Jan 31, 2010)

I have a big single belly, and im loving it each day a little more!:eat1:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 31, 2010)

Tam said:


> I have a big single belly, and im loving it each day a little more!:eat1:



Congratulations. Hopefully you can find someone to share that love with you. :happy:


----------



## Tam (Jan 31, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> Congratulations. Hopefully you can find someone to share that love with you. :happy:



I Think i have one !


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Feb 11, 2010)

I adore my belly!I find myself fondling myself at my desk at work way toooo often.I'm often asked when I'm due and it can be a bit annoying because I do have a preggo shape.I guess it comes with the territory of being a fat girl! 

View attachment bellymegs.jpeg


----------



## joswitch (Feb 12, 2010)

@gef and admiral... I had loss of sensitivity/numb/coldness in one strip of my face after I had my wisdom teeth out... Think the dentist had to proper yank my cheek open to get in there... I think that was just disconnected dendrites (nerve endings) tho' cos the feeling gradually came back over a few years... Maybe yours will too?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 12, 2010)

joswitch said:


> @gef and admiral... I had loss of sensitivity/numb/coldness in one strip of my face after I had my wisdom teeth out... Think the dentist had to proper yank my cheek open to get in there... I think that was just disconnected dendrites (nerve endings) tho' cos the feeling gradually came back over a few years... Maybe yours will too?



I suspect it's like the admiral said- they cut the nerve endings. It's a six and a half inch scar....and eight years later, still no feeling. Not really a bad thing....just didn't know it would happen. 
My c-section was a quick fast, emergency type situation- so I really didn't have much information about them because I planned on going vaginal birth again. 
It's okay- babes are okay


----------



## bigjayne66 (Feb 12, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Apple shaped women, like the fruit are scrumptious, Ive always wanted to play toffee apples.placing a small toffee in their navel and then licking it until it disappears. Sadly not found one that would do that yet.one day



can you do toffee pears CProp ?lol


----------



## CPProp (Feb 26, 2010)

bigjayne66 said:


> can you do toffee pears CProp ?lol



Soft succulent toffee pears would be out of this world :wubu:


----------



## msbard90 (Mar 2, 2010)

I love my tummy : ) I love the way it hangs low and looks like an upside down heart. I love that there is like 2 bellies in one, above my belly button is smooth and plush and below my belly button is beautifully full and rippled and it is as if it has a personality of its own. Go apple shape appreciation : ) great thread


----------



## msbard90 (Mar 2, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Methinks I might need to take more belly pics soon.....



please do  miss you lots


----------



## CPProp (Mar 31, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I suspect it's like the admiral said- they cut the nerve endings. It's a six and a half inch scar....and eight years later, still no feeling. Not really a bad thing....just didn't know it would happen.
> My c-section was a quick fast, emergency type situation- so I really didn't have much information about them because I planned on going vaginal birth again.
> It's okay- babes are okay



Don't hold your breath for return of feeling, my wifes Cesars scars were abit over 12 inch long ( 9 and 12 lb boys) she never regained any feeling there in 26 years.


----------



## mollywogger (Apr 1, 2010)

oh my lord! if there is one thing i could change it would be my belly. I would so swap it for a bigger arse.. bigger thighs a shapely hourglass.. but alas.. i get the big belly.


i want to embrace it.. and accept myself and my shape.. but if i was really honest.. i would say i hate it.

but i am learning lots by reading this forum. cheers everyone


----------



## kayrae (Apr 7, 2010)

threads like these help me when I'm working on body positivity, thanks GEF


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 7, 2010)

kayrae said:


> threads like these help me when I'm working on body positivity, thanks GEF



This made me smile so thank YOU Kayrae


----------



## rollhandler (Apr 10, 2010)

Shosh said:


> Oh Thank you Bexy. That does put it in perspective for me a bit. My Gall bladder was seriously inflamed and it had stones, so it had to come out. I had it out in an open procedure in the days before keyhole surgery had been refined.
> I also have 5 small scars from having a lap band laproscopically inserted last February.
> I guess the scars are a part of me now.
> 
> Bex I hope you and your man have a wonderful Christmas and a happy new year. You are a lot of fun, and I have enjoyed reading all your posts since you have been here.



From one guys point of view: Scars and stretchmarks tell the story of a life lived. They add texture to an otherwise smooth and texture less canvas that we who love to feel a body with the tactile sensitive fingertips in the dark adore. Visually they are not only a part of who you are but show that you are alive and have experienced something in a manner unique to you. They are unique to you and make you just that much more unique with their presence. They are beauty in their own right, not detracting from the view of a landscape but adding to it, like a painting. No two canvasses are identical but by the same measure the art is nonetheless beautiful in each their own right.
Rollhandler


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 10, 2010)

rollhandler said:


> From one guys point of view: Scars and stretchmarks tell the story of a life lived. They add texture to an otherwise smooth and texture less canvas that we who love to feel a body with the tactile sensitive fingertips in the dark adore. Visually they are not only a part of who you are but show that you are alive and have experienced something in a manner unique to you. They are unique to you and make you just that much more unique with their presence. They are beauty in their own right, not detracting from the view of a landscape but adding to it, like a painting. No two canvasses are identical but by the same measure the art is nonetheless beautiful in each their own right.
> Rollhandler



I have to agree with this post. Thanks


----------



## KittyKitten (Apr 12, 2010)

Green Fairy I don't know if I told you before, but you are one of the most gorgeous women I've seen on this board. And your personality is awesome._Tu eres mamasota caliente. No homo_!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 13, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Green Fairy I don't know if I told you before, but you are one of the most gorgeous women I've seen on this board. And your personality is awesome._Tu eres mamasota caliente. No homo_!



Thank you so much Sweetie, I'm greatly flattered  :bow:


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 13, 2010)

rollhandler said:


> From one guys point of view: Scars and stretchmarks tell the story of a life lived. They add texture to an otherwise smooth and texture less canvas that we who love to feel a body with the tactile sensitive fingertips in the dark adore. Visually they are not only a part of who you are but show that you are alive and have experienced something in a manner unique to you. They are unique to you and make you just that much more unique with their presence. They are beauty in their own right, not detracting from the view of a landscape but adding to it, like a painting. No two canvasses are identical but by the same measure the art is nonetheless beautiful in each their own right.
> Rollhandler


I have many scars on my legs and one on my tum that are the result of a condition I'm still battling. The worst is over but I will never be ashamed of them. They carry the memory of beating and surviving MRSA and also detoxing myself cold turkey from necessary opiate dependence. I almost died several times. Those scars are tattoos to me. Tribal designs of my colorful willful spirit.


----------

